# Jacksonville 2019



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey! i am going to Jacksonville 2019 as my 2nd comp is anyone else going? im doing 3x3 2x2 skewb and oh


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 4, 2019)

I am.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice! What’s your wca? Mine is 2019ITKI01 (prepare for horrible picture) hope to see you there!


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 4, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Nice! What’s your wca? Mine is 2019ITKI01 (prepare for horrible picture) hope to see you there!



2016hart02, I’ve been to a lot of comps. I’ll see you there hopefully. Only 35 people currenlty signed up right now, but hopefully more will sign up the next few weeks before registration closes.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 4, 2019)

Yeah!, the more the merrier and this is only my second competition and I hope it goes well! 





Ok so here’s the deal I see you I go up to you and say “license plate cube” and I just be a awkward blob for the rest of the comp or idk MAKE FRIENDS or yeah


----------

